# Bacon time (before it gets warm)



## link (Apr 2, 2017)

Well I still have some bacon in the freezer but I would hate to run out and it is going to start getting warm here in Michigan. So started 16 pounds today. 

I follow Bears (Extra Smoky) and always have great results. Thanks Bear!

Hear are the six plates with Tender Quick and and Brown Sugar all measured out based on the weight of each piece. I do each piece on a piece of freezer paper co I can make sure everything goes in the bag for that particular piece.













20170402_131201_1491155581566_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 2, 2017






Here it is all rubbed and bagged. Ready to sit for 14 days.













20170402_135044_1491155580247_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 2, 2017






Now I will have to let it sit and wait.

More to come in two weeks.

Link


----------



## klutzyspuds (Apr 2, 2017)

:popcorn. 

Gonna be watching, Link.  Good luck

Mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2017)

Good start!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2017)

Great Start, Link!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Be Back----







Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks like you have a good start going, and great idea on the freezer paper idea to get it all in the same bag as the belly.


----------



## link (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok, so I am starting my bacon after 12 days curing instead of 14 as this is Easter weekend and I will not get all day to smoke on Sunday.

I am not sure how but I am out of Hickory so I decided to do the first four hours with Mesquite and then finish with Hickory.

Here it is out of the fridge 6 pieces total (just over 16 lbs)













20170414_195812_1492215046141_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 14, 2017






Smoke nice and steady













20170414_200723_1492215045220_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 14, 2017






Thanks for looking more to follow over the weeked I will shoot for 4 hours Saturday night and 4 hours Sunday night. 12 hours is pretty much what we (the wife) like.

Link


----------



## b-one (Apr 14, 2017)

I need to go look for smoke! Hope the bacon turns out as hoped!


----------



## sweenner (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm going to keep an eye on this for sure....defenitly want to see how they turn out. Looking good so far.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2017)

sweenner said:


> I'm going to keep an eye on this for sure....defenitly want to see how they turn out. Looking good so far.


Me too Sweener----Have some  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   While we wait.

I notice you hail from Pulaski, NY----I expect we'll be seeing some Smoked Salmon from you come October or November, if not before.

The ones I Smoked & posted on here came from Pulaski. 

Link:   Smoked Salmon  

And @ Link----I'm still here to see your finished Bacon---Be Back.

Bear


----------



## link (Apr 15, 2017)

It got a little warmer than I wanted last night (still under 70) so I decided to try the mailbox mod tonight. It is not pretty but it should work.












20170415_165540.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## link (Apr 15, 2017)

Here it is after 8 and a half hours of smoke. I could not find any hickory so I got some apple. I cut a piece off and we tried it and it is really good. But I will go with four more hours tomorrow night.












20170415_222212.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 15, 2017






Here it is after 4 more hours making a total of 12 hours of smoke (4 Mesquite and 8 Apple)












Final2.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 16, 2017





. 

I will slice it up later this week when I get a chance and post the final pics. 
Link


----------



## sweenner (Apr 19, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Me too Sweener----Have some  :110:   While we wait.
> 
> I notice you hail from Pulaski, NY----I expect we'll be seeing some Smoked Salmon from you come October or November, if not before.
> The ones I Smoked & posted on here came from Pulaski.
> ...



If you see me posting smoked salmon, it will come earlier than that. Get mine on the lake...to many on the rivers that time of year! You make it up this way often?

And by the way link, I'm waiting patiently for those sliced pictures. Looking good so far!


----------



## link (Apr 20, 2017)

sweenner said:


> If you see me posting smoked salmon, it will come earlier than that. Get mine on the lake...to many on the rivers that time of year! You make it up this way often?
> 
> And by the way link, I'm waiting patiently for those sliced pictures. Looking good so far!


I will be slicing this up after work tonight and will post a few pics.

Link


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2017)

sweenner said:


> If you see me posting smoked salmon, it will come earlier than that. Get mine on the lake...to many on the rivers that time of year! You make it up this way often?
> 
> And by the way link, I'm waiting patiently for those sliced pictures. Looking good so far!


No--I've never been up there, but my Son was up a couple times, and he brought me a couple hundred pounds of Salmon from Pulaski in October, and he went back up in November and caught some Huge Brown Trout, including a couple over 30". (On Fly Rod)

Link:

*Smoked Salmon*  

Hey Link:  I'll be back tomorrow to see your sliced Bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2017)

If you follow the bear right it will be great I do his Canadian bacon and it turns out great. Like the idea of the paper to hold the rub for each bag. In doing pork I use apple wood all the time I lke the sweet smoke it produces not strong and over powering. Waiting for slice photos.

Warren


----------



## link (Apr 20, 2017)

So here it is all sliced up and packaged in 1/2 lb packs. There are 24, 1/2 lb packs of the regular bacon and 6, 1/2 lb packs of the bacon with the Maple sugar instead of brown sugar (have not tried this yet). The bacon came out fantastic, great flavor and smoke. Just in time as I only had four packs left from the last batch.

Slicing has begun:













20170420_193626_1492737157226_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 20, 2017






Nice looking:













20170420_194827_1492737156547_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 20, 2017






Really nice looking (my wife did all of the weighing and wrapping while I sliced such a big help, I like that she helps out). We weigh it out then wrap in wax paper, this way it goes into the bag easy and once we take it out the bag is clean with some hot water and soap and can be used a second time.













20170420_200443_1492737155852_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 20, 2017






All packaged:













20170420_204419_1492737154978_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 20, 2017






One of my dogs hoping I drop something. I did not.













20170420_204432_1492737153254_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 20, 2017






Thanks for looking.

Link


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2017)

That's some great looking bacon.  Great job


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2017)

Beautiful Bacon, Link!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## sweenner (Apr 21, 2017)

That looks great link! how thick did you slice it?

Now I want bacon ...


----------



## link (Apr 21, 2017)

Not sure of the actual thickness, but it is the 5 1/2 setting on the slicer. Not to think but not to thin. 

I know that does not help at all.

Link


----------



## link (Apr 2, 2017)

Well I still have some bacon in the freezer but I would hate to run out and it is going to start getting warm here in Michigan. So started 16 pounds today. 

I follow Bears (Extra Smoky) and always have great results. Thanks Bear!

Hear are the six plates with Tender Quick and and Brown Sugar all measured out based on the weight of each piece. I do each piece on a piece of freezer paper co I can make sure everything goes in the bag for that particular piece.













20170402_131201_1491155581566_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 2, 2017






Here it is all rubbed and bagged. Ready to sit for 14 days.













20170402_135044_1491155580247_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 2, 2017






Now I will have to let it sit and wait.

More to come in two weeks.

Link


----------



## klutzyspuds (Apr 2, 2017)

:popcorn. 

Gonna be watching, Link.  Good luck

Mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2017)

Good start!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2017)

Great Start, Link!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Be Back----







Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks like you have a good start going, and great idea on the freezer paper idea to get it all in the same bag as the belly.


----------



## link (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok, so I am starting my bacon after 12 days curing instead of 14 as this is Easter weekend and I will not get all day to smoke on Sunday.

I am not sure how but I am out of Hickory so I decided to do the first four hours with Mesquite and then finish with Hickory.

Here it is out of the fridge 6 pieces total (just over 16 lbs)













20170414_195812_1492215046141_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 14, 2017






Smoke nice and steady













20170414_200723_1492215045220_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 14, 2017






Thanks for looking more to follow over the weeked I will shoot for 4 hours Saturday night and 4 hours Sunday night. 12 hours is pretty much what we (the wife) like.

Link


----------



## b-one (Apr 14, 2017)

I need to go look for smoke! Hope the bacon turns out as hoped!


----------



## sweenner (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm going to keep an eye on this for sure....defenitly want to see how they turn out. Looking good so far.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2017)

sweenner said:


> I'm going to keep an eye on this for sure....defenitly want to see how they turn out. Looking good so far.


Me too Sweener----Have some  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   While we wait.

I notice you hail from Pulaski, NY----I expect we'll be seeing some Smoked Salmon from you come October or November, if not before.

The ones I Smoked & posted on here came from Pulaski. 

Link:   Smoked Salmon  

And @ Link----I'm still here to see your finished Bacon---Be Back.

Bear


----------



## link (Apr 15, 2017)

It got a little warmer than I wanted last night (still under 70) so I decided to try the mailbox mod tonight. It is not pretty but it should work.












20170415_165540.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## link (Apr 15, 2017)

Here it is after 8 and a half hours of smoke. I could not find any hickory so I got some apple. I cut a piece off and we tried it and it is really good. But I will go with four more hours tomorrow night.












20170415_222212.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 15, 2017






Here it is after 4 more hours making a total of 12 hours of smoke (4 Mesquite and 8 Apple)












Final2.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 16, 2017





. 

I will slice it up later this week when I get a chance and post the final pics. 
Link


----------



## sweenner (Apr 19, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Me too Sweener----Have some  :110:   While we wait.
> 
> I notice you hail from Pulaski, NY----I expect we'll be seeing some Smoked Salmon from you come October or November, if not before.
> The ones I Smoked & posted on here came from Pulaski.
> ...



If you see me posting smoked salmon, it will come earlier than that. Get mine on the lake...to many on the rivers that time of year! You make it up this way often?

And by the way link, I'm waiting patiently for those sliced pictures. Looking good so far!


----------



## link (Apr 20, 2017)

sweenner said:


> If you see me posting smoked salmon, it will come earlier than that. Get mine on the lake...to many on the rivers that time of year! You make it up this way often?
> 
> And by the way link, I'm waiting patiently for those sliced pictures. Looking good so far!


I will be slicing this up after work tonight and will post a few pics.

Link


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2017)

sweenner said:


> If you see me posting smoked salmon, it will come earlier than that. Get mine on the lake...to many on the rivers that time of year! You make it up this way often?
> 
> And by the way link, I'm waiting patiently for those sliced pictures. Looking good so far!


No--I've never been up there, but my Son was up a couple times, and he brought me a couple hundred pounds of Salmon from Pulaski in October, and he went back up in November and caught some Huge Brown Trout, including a couple over 30". (On Fly Rod)

Link:

*Smoked Salmon*  

Hey Link:  I'll be back tomorrow to see your sliced Bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2017)

If you follow the bear right it will be great I do his Canadian bacon and it turns out great. Like the idea of the paper to hold the rub for each bag. In doing pork I use apple wood all the time I lke the sweet smoke it produces not strong and over powering. Waiting for slice photos.

Warren


----------



## link (Apr 20, 2017)

So here it is all sliced up and packaged in 1/2 lb packs. There are 24, 1/2 lb packs of the regular bacon and 6, 1/2 lb packs of the bacon with the Maple sugar instead of brown sugar (have not tried this yet). The bacon came out fantastic, great flavor and smoke. Just in time as I only had four packs left from the last batch.

Slicing has begun:













20170420_193626_1492737157226_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 20, 2017






Nice looking:













20170420_194827_1492737156547_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 20, 2017






Really nice looking (my wife did all of the weighing and wrapping while I sliced such a big help, I like that she helps out). We weigh it out then wrap in wax paper, this way it goes into the bag easy and once we take it out the bag is clean with some hot water and soap and can be used a second time.













20170420_200443_1492737155852_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 20, 2017






All packaged:













20170420_204419_1492737154978_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 20, 2017






One of my dogs hoping I drop something. I did not.













20170420_204432_1492737153254_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 20, 2017






Thanks for looking.

Link


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2017)

That's some great looking bacon.  Great job


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2017)

Beautiful Bacon, Link!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## sweenner (Apr 21, 2017)

That looks great link! how thick did you slice it?

Now I want bacon ...


----------



## link (Apr 21, 2017)

Not sure of the actual thickness, but it is the 5 1/2 setting on the slicer. Not to think but not to thin. 

I know that does not help at all.

Link


----------

